# Steroids to increase your height



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Instead of the possibility of fusing your growth plates early (i know not all steroids to this, such as tbol, anavar etc)is there any steroid which will do the opposite and encourage height growth if your growth plates are still open, if so which steroid? I've herd anavar could but i dont know if there is any truth to that.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Mate i highly doubt it.

Shoe lifts are probably the way to go, but when you take your shoes off people will know the truth!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Av Anavar Inch


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Mate i highly doubt it.
> 
> Shoe lifts are probably the way to go, but when you take your shoes off people will know the truth!


 lmao, im not botherd about my height anyway i'm 5'10 but adding some more inches would be cool lol, nice pic of earl u got there on ur avatar lmao


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

tim19 said:


> lmao, im not botherd about my height anyway i'm 5'10 but adding some more inches would be cool lol, nice pic of earl u got there on ur avatar lmao


5'10" is decent height really yeah, get 2 inch lifts and youll be 6 foot with shoes on!


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

i dont have a height problem lmao im just saying if my growth plates were open and im going to do steroids anyway it would be nice to do a steroid which dosent close the growth plates and actually encouranges growth, added mucle and added height is win win lol, but theres a good chancew my growth plates are close, im 19 n half so dont know, ill have to get an xray to check!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I dont think any of them encourage bone growth, either in density or length. None aromatisable compounds would be better as they won't raise estrogen as badly as aromatisable.

HGH may increase bone length if they havent fused?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Lots of steroids increase bone density, it's an off label use for many of them but *none *will make you taller.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Contrast to what mars just said Anavar will increase GH levels and they do prescribe this to ill-matured children with growth problems because my friend had this and hes extremely tall now aged 20, and his parents are a lot shorter than him.

Im not entirely sure weather they would prescribe a low dose GH in todays health care.

Tim19 first thing is to check weather your epiphyseal plates have shut, and if you are not wanting them to obviously as mentioned there are alternatives to non estrogenic compounds such as anavar, winstrol, tbol, primobolan depot and a few others.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Administration of a LHRH antagonist eg( Antide ) prior to the onset of the pubarche may reversibly mimic the effect seen in the castrati. When the desired height is reached, administration would cease, and hopefully puberty would continue.

I am guessing that the OP is beyond this point however. Performing such an intervention would have some ethical issues.

J


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

im surprised there hasnt been any tiny tom jokes yet:laugh:


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

cutoshreds said:


> Tim19 first thing is to check weather your epiphyseal plates have shut, and if you are not wanting them to obviously as mentioned there are alternatives to non estrogenic compounds such as anavar, winstrol, tbol, primobolan depot and a few others.


 yeah i wanted to do a tbol cycle anyway, even if my growth plates have shut because its a milder anabolic it will be less harsh on the endocrine system stuff right? because im only 19 n half it probably hasnt matured fully yet, ima giv u reps u always give me helpfull info thanks


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

If you are concerned mate go and find out if your growth plates have fused and go and see an endocrinologist and get yourself checked over. Any steroid that you decide to take IS going to effect the development of your endocrine system, to what extent and to what detail cannot be defined.


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> If you are concerned mate go and find out if your growth plates have fused and go and see an endocrinologist and get yourself checked over. Any steroid that you decide to take IS going to effect the development of your endocrine system, to what extent and to what detail cannot be defined.


 Yeah i know, but surley a less anabolic drug like tbol will effect it alot less than the alternative course i was going to do, which is dbol.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

What you should do, is grow your hair, and then what you do is spike it up really high. adds a couple of inches!


----------

